# How do you copy files from a Mac to a PC?



## sync (Apr 15, 2004)

I need to transfer hundreds of files from a Mac to a PC. I copied them to a USB drive. When I copy them to the PC each file has 2 parts. I did some research and the second part is called a resource fork.

It seems that the 2 parts need to be combined and I'm wondering what is the easiest way to do this.


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

what type of files are you trying to transfer? also what format is your USB drive? it has to be FAT32 for both your Mac and your PC to be able to read/write to it.


----------



## sync (Apr 15, 2004)

The files are documents such as Excel, Word, PDF, etc.

The USB drive is FAT32.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Have you tried just opening the file(s) and ignoring the resource fork(s)? That's always worked fine for me. I just trash the extra file and never have had issues.

Just a thought.


----------



## sync (Apr 15, 2004)

VegasACF said:


> Have you tried just opening the file(s) and ignoring the resource fork(s)? That's always worked fine for me. I just trash the extra file and never have had issues.
> 
> Just a thought.


I did try that for a few files and they worked. I got the impression that for some files there is valuable data in the resource fork.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

sync said:


> I did try that for a few files and they worked. I got the impression that for some files there is valuable data in the resource fork.


There probably is but I would imagine that data has context only in HFS and not NTFS or FAT32.

Peace...


----------

